# If you opt for voluntary redundancy can you get jobseekers benefit right away?



## finbar

Can some one tell me if you opt for voluntary redundancy can you get jobseekers benefit straight away?


----------



## MAM69

*Re: Voluntary redundancy*

It depends on the gross amount of your redundancy payment. I think if it is under €50000 you are entitled to it straight away otherwise it depends on the gross amount you received how many weeks you have to wait for it. Have a look at oasis.gov.ie for more info.


----------



## finbar

*Re: Voluntary redundancy*

We are looking at an average 20,000 in redundancy payments.
If you have recieved redundancy before would this affect
your entitlement to redundancy?


----------



## MAM69

*Re: Voluntary redundancy*

As far as I know you will be eligible for the Jobseeksers Benefit straight away. Statutory redundancy is tax free which works out at 2 weeks pay per year of employment. How you are taxed on the non statutory part of your lump sum will probably take into account the fact that you have received redundancy already. Have a look at revenue.ie it gives example on how your lump sum will be taxed


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Voluntary redundancy*

See here on the taxation issue:

[broken link removed]

The main thing that matters for _Jobseekers Benefit _is your _PRSI _contribution history - see here. Either way you should sign on immediately at least so that you get _PRSI _credits while unemployed. 

Don't forget to claim tax back if applicable:

Form P50 -            First Claim for Repayment During Unemployment


----------



## bond-007

*Re: Voluntary redundancy*

If you take voluntary redundancy are you not treated as leaving your job and thus barred for 9 weeks from payment of benefits?


----------



## mmclo

Job Seekers Benefit...are you sure you're in the right country??


----------



## ClubMan

What do you mean? _Unemployment Benefit/Assistance _were renamed Jobseekers Benefit/Assistance here in _Ireland _a while back.


----------



## bond-007

Something that was kept fairly quiet imho.


----------



## ClubMan

bond-007 said:


> Something that was kept fairly quiet imho.


At least they haven't renamed the department itself for a few years! Maybe after the next election?


----------



## Welfarite

The renaming of unemployment payments to "jobseekers" is intended, I think, to put a positive spin on things: in other words "we are paying you to seek work not because you are unemployed". Wait until the National Development Plan kicks in and all "jobseekers" will be asked to do training, educate themselves or lose their entitlements!


----------

